# Postcard Exchange



## stove (Jan 30, 2010)

I've seen a few folks mention this, and a few more have asked me directly to send them shit. So, who's up for a bit of postcard exchange?

I travel a LOT. I'm currently in Hong Kong, and will be heading south to Thailand soon.

Obviously, with folks on the road, it can't be a straight swap sometimes. No worries, those things happen. So, if you're interested, drop a post and we'll work it out. Don't bother with specific addresses yet, we can keep those private over PMs and whatnot.

...Anyone?


----------



## Rash L (Jan 30, 2010)

I always buy cheap books/piles of postcards from thrift stores and garage sales and such, and I love getting mail. I was part of a postcard swap on BMEzine.com and I dont see why we couldnt try something similar here! once I get some stamps I'll send you some postcards arrow


----------



## Franny (Jan 31, 2010)

Rash L said:


> I always buy cheap books/piles of postcards from thrift stores and garage sales and such, and I love getting mail. I was part of a postcard swap on BMEzine.com and I dont see why we couldnt try something similar here! once I get some stamps I'll send you some postcards arrow



Rash! You're that Rash? I think I have postcards you sent me. I was Oral Defecation on IAMBMEzine before I gave up on that.

And I'd love to exchange postcards. If anyone wants my address, PM me.


----------



## stove (Jan 31, 2010)

Franny said:


> ....You're that Rash?...



ROFLMAO quotes like these just don't come by often enough.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Feb 1, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## stove (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, I've noticed.


----------



## Pickles (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey stove, I'm HUGE fan of snail mail and postcards in particular, I'd love to participate in this. I'm about to head out on the road again (just states travel for now... probably), but I've got people (with addresses) who'd be willing to let me give out their address for a project like this. They would probably even take pictures of the cards and send email them to me. That way, I'd be able to see them wherever I happen to be. And I have a habit of finding really odd, sometimes ridiculous postcards in little shops. So I'd be more than happy to send a few your way. Hit me up?


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Feb 2, 2010)

I am pretty stationary in Richmond, VA but I would love to do a postcard exchange with anyone. 
You can send something to me at 
MO Karnage
PO BOx 6025
Richmond, VA 23222
and then I will send you back something- maybe Richmondy mabe different
<3
Mo


----------



## macks (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm down! I like pen pals and most of mine don't write back anymore.


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm totally game!


----------



## stove (Feb 3, 2010)

Cool, glad to see so much interest!

Well, I'm ridiculously paranoid about posting physical addresses on the internet and whatnot, so I'm going to work with the admins to find a way to do this without exposing addresses to the general StP population. Be patient, I really like the idea an dwill make sure that it does not fade into obscurity, but I am also obsessed with security. Those of you out there whom have physical addresses will hopefully appreciate it (be it squats, family, stalkers, etc).


----------



## Pickles (Feb 3, 2010)

Good deal, stove, feel free to PM me when ya figure out the logistics of how you want to do this. Really like the idea.


----------



## Rash L (Feb 4, 2010)

ArrowInOre said:


> See stove, you got a domestic swap already started...I'll get me some good card stock and print up some West Side Depot postcards, lol. (West Side Depot is what I call me weighstation. If you have ever sent or recieved anything to or from me, there is a (WSD) next to my name.) But yeah, I could use pictures of variouse dumpsters here in my town on the front, lol


I always wondered what the WSD was for...



Franny said:


> Rash! You're that Rash? I think I have postcards you sent me. I was Oral Defecation on IAMBMEzine before I gave up on that.
> 
> And I'd love to exchange postcards. If anyone wants my address, PM me.


I am INDEED that rash!!! and I remember you! I am sure I have a postcard or 2 from our trades back in the day (since all of those got stapled to my wall...)


I made some (7?) new post cards today out of this horror comix calendar I had, I got tired of seeing it laying around so I recycled it. Now these new (slightly small) cards need good new homes!! PM me if you want one!!


----------



## stove (Feb 7, 2010)

Alright well i'm in bangkok and haven't recieved a message from mrpist about my idea, so idk. In the mean tme, i'll start. send me your addy if you want a postcard from Bangkok, thailand. specify if it must be clean, because i have found some funny dirty ones. 5 baht (33 baht/dollar). so pm me, and i will send out a batch.


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 26, 2010)

heyy im in too...seriousLYY .. Its sad not much people fancy the post anymore,, but i do i'll be your best friend through mail i love writing and waiting for that special something in the mailbox its always exciting i can send postcards,, little nickk nackss, poetry you name it im down.. with ANYONE,, AND ALL OF YOU.. MOSTLY i gotta alot of love to share you wana share this aloha ... im down if anyone wants to exchange with me pm me or sumthing i'll hit u up with a address as well..as well as vise versa lets get this love circle started .. <3


----------



## Sugarmoon (Feb 26, 2010)

this is our own pen-pal slash/// post secret i totally love the idea... Anyone wana exchange with me,, just let me know.. im equally interstead in you as well...

bless !! <3


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea....always nice to send someone tails from the rails!! I can't wait to send and recieve some p-cards!! SNAIL MAIL FTW!!


----------



## PFAT (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm in. Feel free to message me your addresssss... If you do it soon enough i can send it from ecuador


----------



## Cardboard (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, here in Europe there is a code from some navy, 2FaBe, which allows you to send postcards for free to anywhere in Europe, you just write this code on a peice of paper, and glue it on, anything like this for out of Europe?


----------



## stove (Mar 23, 2010)

ok a bunch of cards sent, they'll take a while, but they took a while to send, too, because a lot of shit has been going on. But they're on their way! Rash, pfat, Arrow, and others.


----------



## Rash L (Apr 7, 2010)

got the card stove, thanks!


----------

